# Winning Money?



## DIYHorsemanship (Feb 22, 2014)

How good do you have to be to start winning money at shows? How long had you been showing before you ever started winning any money?

I know nothing about showing, I've only done pleasure riding and trails for the past 7-8 years.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Depends which shows you go and how much money you are talking about. I win money at most shows I attend, stake classes, the more entries, the more money. Most I have ever won at a show was just under $300, barely covered my entry fees.


----------



## DIYHorsemanship (Feb 22, 2014)

waresbear said:


> Depends which shows you go and how much money you are talking about. I win money at most shows I attend, stake classes, the more entries, the more money. Most I have ever won at a show was just under $300, barely covered my entry fees.


I guess I meant, how good do you have to be to start winning money to the point you are covering you entry fees and a bit more. Where you're actually "earning" money.

Is that even possible if you're not a pro?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Earning money at shows? Hahaha, unless you're a very good barrel racer that travels a circuit, forget it!


----------



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

It's possible to win enough money at hunter/jumper shows to have the show write you a check - sometimes a pretty big one. You would have to be competing in bigger classics, hunter derbies or GPs to bring home a decent check though.

If you're competing in the A rated divisions (the juniors, amateur owners, high performance, etc) at A/AA shows and doing consistently well, you'll likely cover at least your entry fees, possibly your whole bill, even without a big money class. The bill for a A/AA show will be around 1 - 1.5K to give you a ballpark for the amount of money horses are winning in their divisions. Grand Prixs have the most money - up to a million for a couple of them - although mid - high five figures is what you usually see.

So many variables go into how long exactly it takes for someone to compete at the upper levels, but it takes years and fair amount of money to develop a horse and rider to that level.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

With higher purses come higher level of showing, hence a higher cost. 

One thing you may want to look into are the end of the year prizes they give away. You may be able to turn around a saddle, or other nice prizes, into quick cash.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

In the reined cow horse association I show with they have their own classes & NRCHA classes. Our classes do not pay cash prized, but gives you a credit on future show fees if you win the class. You also accumulate points for your placings and then get year end prizes depending on your final placing. They also give a perfect attendance prize.

NRCHA gives cash prizes for classes. The amount depends on the number of entries in those classes. Sometimes it can be a good chunk of change. Other times not. And, yeah, you have to be good to win some $$, but people make mistakes so you might luck out if someone above you messes up. Long story short, you may or may not win money, even if you are good, and the amount you win may or may not be enough to cover your entry fees. Showing for the purpose of winning $$ to pay entry fees is really a cr*p shoot.

Also, consider is you are training horses (other than your own) you will have to show in open against the pros. So if you are not as good as they are (and they are DARN good at our shows), you won't win any money.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

DIYHorsemanship said:


> How good do you have to be to start winning money at shows? How long had you been showing before you ever started winning any money?
> 
> I know nothing about showing, I've only done pleasure riding and trails for the past 7-8 years.


Extremely broad question. 

It's going to depend on what event you show and what caliber of shows you go to. 

Personally, my biggest "payday" was a little over $400 and that happened last year. I went to a gaming show that had some added money. I can't remember what my entry fees were but they were well under $100. Red placed or won in each of the 10 events he was entered in. The $400 that we had in winnings were really nice, but when you consider how much gas cost to get us there, we really just broke even. 

I've been to bigger barrel races where the top places took home over $1,000. This spring, we took 4th in the 4D at a barrel race that had over 400 entries. My check was still $320. Between my entry fees for 2 horses and my gas and hotel room and everything while we were down there, still didn't quite break even. 

Last week Thursday, Red took 3rd in the 1D at a local jackpot and won $108. I had paid $80 in entry fees (2 horses and an exhibition) and probably spent $20 in gas for the 20 min drive to and from. So I guess we broke even. 

And I've been to plenty of shows where I didn't win anything and went home empty handed. 

I'm 29 this year and I've been showing and competing since I was about 4. 
_
Let's just say I do not do it for the money!!!!!_ It's wonderful if you can break even with what you win, but don't count on it. My winnings for these shows don't even compare to the money I've spent at the vet to keep my horses healthy and running good. Let's just say that Red is high maintainence. 

Plus the money you've spent on buying/training your horse, buying a pickup and trailer (and maintenance) and filling it with gas or diesel. Those expensises add up quick. 



waresbear said:


> Earning money at shows? Hahaha, unless you're a very good barrel racer that travels a circuit, forget it!


Not even.

Most pro barrel racers are breaking even, not making money. The "profit" usually for the year is *if *they make it to the NFR; and not everyone makes it. So even at that, it's tough. Most of the girls do other things to make money on the side (give clinics, have a side business, etc) to make up the difference. The travel costs associated with hauling long distances is very expensive, along with the expensive care of your expensive barrel horse. :wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

See, even barrel racers don`t earn money. Darn, burst my bubble!


----------

